# A few pix



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A few pix of the layout. Sorry about the quality...The last picture is of my two little passengers who are waiting for a ride.. 3 week old chihuahua's...


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice looking layout.
and some cute looking pups also !

Ron


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ontario mainline said:


> Nice looking layout.
> and some cute looking pups also !
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron, what about Batavia??


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice stuff, but what was that 3-railed monstrosity?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Nice stuff, but what was that 3-railed monstrosity?


That's for when the grand-boys come over; Thomas!!


----------

